# BFP mid cycle and after a low temperatures? Confused...



## pandagirl

Hi, 

I am relatively new here and wonder if anyone else is temping their BBT or could give some tips. Feel very confused and worried...

After 2 years of TTC I got my first BFP and was over the moon at first, but am now having doubts. I had what seemed like a normal AF on 7 February and my temperatures dropped a day or so before AF. I resumed temping again on cd 5 and the BBT were normal at first, but on cd 7 rocketed to 37.0 which is my normal post-ovulation BBT. It remained around 36.9 until today, cd 15, when I tested twice and had both BFPs!!! 

I suspect the BPF can't result from this cycle, as no ovulation happened yet (or so I think) and no test would have shown BFP so early (almost two weeks before AF). Therefore, I must have conceived last cycle. I realize my AF could have been implantation spotting and know that women may get "periods" during pregnancy. But could BBT remain also low for about a week (during my cd 1- if I was already pregnant all this time? 

Anyway, I will test again tomorrow and am seeing a doctor in 3 days, but I am afraid I'll go crazy until then. Also, being impatient as I am I already told DH and some close relatives. I am dreading that something will go wrong and I will find out that I'm actually not pregnant!


----------



## pandagirl

Hi to everyone who's reading this. 

First of all, I must apologize - a couple of days after posting this, I realized it was wrong and very insensitive to announce a BFP on this board. I was new to FF and didn't spend too much time choosing a board for my first post. Really sorry if it upset anyone. 

In any case, my worries were unfortunately not unjustified: 4 days after my BFP I had a m/c. Still trying to come to terms with it and have more questions than on the day of my original post. I will probably never find out the answers.   

One thing I learned (and, perhaps, it can be helpful to someone else charting BBT) - it's possible to have a BFP as early as cd15, shortly after what seems like a normal AF and after a set of low temperatures. However, my doctors said that these unusual circumstances are NOT likely to have caused a m/c.


----------



## katehe

Sorry for your loss panda girl x the journey is a difficult one x


----------



## Sheilaweb

Pandagirl
I am sure no-one here on FF resents any BFP announcements, it's a source of good news and gives hope to others. I am soo sorry you are facing the trauma of a miscarriage - it's soo hard to go through that when you've hoped and prayed soo long.... please feel free to check out this thread:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=12.0

there may be some information / support available for you at this time.

Sending big hugs 
Sheila


----------

